# Island Quest Canvas -Nows the time



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Nows the time to start thinking about your canvas work needed for your boat.

Cushions/Enclosures/T-tops/Carpets replaced

Any special custom project you may want.

Give us a call and we will come out and give you a free estimate for your project.

Booking now for January/February

Island Quest Canvas

723-2144 or 723-2109


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

They do great work at very reasonable prices. Best in town. I wish I had some pictures of the enclosure with bat wings that they did on KingPin. Cindy, if you have some pics, throw some pics up.


----------

